# When do long haired chi's get long hair? Lol



## Rolo n Buttons

When do their coats grow in? Buttons is long haired but currently shortish haired! (He's 4 months old today) Was just wondering out of interest
View attachment 15842



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ChiChiLove

That's how my long hair boy looks and he's 9 months now. I don't think he's ever going to be a fluffy boy. Lol.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rolo n Buttons

Really? I thought the long haired ones get long haired! Do you have a picture?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125

I think it depends on whether both parents were long coat. Also, it takes a couple years for their full coats to come in. 
This was Leo around 4 months, one parent is LC and one is SC










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rolo n Buttons

He's cute! He looks like a little lion cub! The only bits of Buttons that is long haired at the moment is the tufty bits round his ears. His dad was short haired. I can't remember whether his mum was short or long haired. I saw his dad in the flesh but his mum only over Skype. Will be interesting to see how fluffy he turns out


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125

Rolo n Buttons said:


> He's cute! He looks like a little lion cub! The only bits of Buttons that is long haired at the moment is the tufty bits round his ears. His dad was short haired. I can't remember whether his mum was short or long haired. I saw his dad in the flesh but his mum only over Skype. Will be interesting to see how fluffy he turns out
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you! That's why we named him Leo, Leo the lion! Lol. 

It just takes time, Leo's coat is much thicker now at 1 but the breeder said it will get even fuller. 
Mimi comes from mommy and daddy having LC's so I'm really excited to see how furry she will be! She already a fluff ball.
Buttons is so handsome no matter how fluffy his coat will or won't be. He's such a doll and I love his face!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MChis

Around 4-5 months they blow their puppy coats & will begin to grow in their adult coat. It CAN take up to 2 years for them to get in their full coats but depending on their genetics they can have a decent coat in by 7-8 months. I have a LC boy who is almost 6mo & he's just starting to grow in some adult coat. Still looking a bit nekked atm though. 

This is Chaos:


----------



## pupluv168

All the long hair Chis I've known have gotten their full coats around 1.5 years. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## AussieLass

I have one boy (Chiko) who had so little hair for ages I was worried he'd stay the ugly duckling for life - now, at 1yo he has enough dense, double, soft, silky coat for 5 long hair chis. 

My little sable boy Ollie finally got some hair, but only after his white chest went entirely bald, it seems to be a single coat but is now long & lovely. He's fully long haired but it's a single coat and their hair is always a little coarser than the double coat LH's.

My little girl Midge started out as a soft, furball but now at about 8/9 months has a relatively short coat but has developed pants, tail plume ... I expect she may suddenly go long the closer we get to winter. She too seems to have a single coat which is is coarser than Chiko's.

In my experience their coats started morphing at around 6 months and the change was dramatic, but it's all down to sire/dam's coats & the time of year it is imo i.e. summer you won't see so much growth/change as you will coming into winter when it really starts to take off.


----------



## paynee's

I hav found that the day they are born u can see the difference, & as they get older their coat gets longer & thicker (wilder)!!! Diamonds is the longest out of her litter!!  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buildthemskywards

Mylo was pretty fluffy from the start but at 9 months he has a very thick coat, with long thick tail hair and ear hair. The hair on his legs and ears may still need to grow in a bit but I can't imagine his coat getting any thicker! Willow's is very thin on the body, very smooth and no hair around her tummy. She has a bit of long hair on her ears and her tail and she's 6 months. Both had long coat parents although I only saw a photo of Willow's dad but he had very long, thick hair in the photo. I think it really depends on the individual chi.


----------



## Rolo n Buttons

Thanks guys. I will just have to wait and see, a bit of fluff would be nice! X


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## susan davis

The baby picture of Bonnie was a puppy with fluffy hair all over. When she came to me at 17 weeks, the fluffy hair was gone! She is almost a year now, and has a nice plummed tail and ears, but the hair on her body is still fairly short. She has a ''cowlick' on her side, with the hair curling up. Was just groomed and she looks really good.


----------



## Jaymccrazie013

Rolo n Buttons said:


> When do their coats grow in? Buttons is long haired but currently shortish haired! (He's 4 months old today) Was just wondering out of interest
> View attachment 15842
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I have a 7 month long haired boy (ollie) I have noticed that they usually fill out after the 1 year mark. Dont be too worried! He will be beautiful anyway!!!


----------



## CuddlesMom

My girl's fur took forever to fully grow in. She looked kinda silly for a long time, but in a cute way, as a puppy. Also, some long hairs are fluffier than others. Cuddles's fur is long, but I've seen Chihuahuas with fuller coats.


----------

